
Show HN: I Built a Spreadsheet of Productized Services - vinrob92
Hey HN,<p>This weekend I built an excel spreadsheet so that you can come up with your next (scalable) service idea.<p>If you are a consultant &#x2F; agency and are looking to move from to build a scalable business &#x2F; valuable asset, this is for you!<p>WHY I built this:<p>- Many people want to start their business but can&#x27;t find an idea
- Many people build stuff &#x2F; services that nobody want
- Ideas are great but execution is what matters: See what others have done successfully, get inspired, and do your own thing!<p>The framework is called the Productized Service Matrix.
---<p>It features in total:<p>- 75 companies (making as low as a few thousand USD $&#x2F;month to $50m&#x2F;year)
- 21 verticals&#x2F;industries
- 13 different business models<p>The list is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.productizematrix.co<p>I also run a productized service (see in my profile) and have been really interested in this space for the last months.
======
boothead
Thanks for this. I'm halfway though the book you wrote in 24 hours at the
moment :-)

~~~
vinrob92
Thanks, hope you enjoyed the book!

------
vinrob92
Here is the link of the spreadsheet:
[http://www.productizematrix.co](http://www.productizematrix.co)

